#        ,       VISA ?

## autobuh

!

  :
,     ,  3   6      "    ".      100 ./.  500 ./., ,   ,          800-900 .  .
    12000 ./.,      "" .
         . ((

   , :
        (     )     VISA  ,      ?
     6%,   .

P.S.      ,          -       -   . )))

----------


## IPtranslator

.  ,           ,      .

----------

!    .    .     .     - ,  .       . .

----------


## mvf

> -


.

----------


## IPtranslator

*mvf*, , .         ,     .

----------


## gnews

> ,


 :EEK!:

----------


## .

> .


 . 




> .


     ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## autobuh

- ,         !!!
  ,           ,   ..

----------


## IPtranslator

*autobuh*,     - ,  .       -        ...  :Smilie:         -  ?  ,   - , ,       ,    ,   - ,     !

----------


## .

> - ,         !!!


     .  ,       ? ))        ?

----------


## zak1c

> - ,         !!!
>   ,           ,   ..


        ,        
   () 
       ---       ?!
     ,   ,   20 ,   16

----------


## Larky

> ,


--...  :Smilie:          ...  :Smilie:

----------


## zak1c

*Larky*,      =)

----------


## autobuh

> --...          ...


   2   )))   100   .
, ,       ,    ,  .

----------


## zak1c

*autobuh*,        ?

----------


## autobuh

> *autobuh*,        ?


  -     .
      -              ,   .

----------


## robocop

> ?


         .       . ,      .

----------


## zak1c

*robocop*,       ,

----------


## .

?

----------


## robocop

> 


     . Ÿ      ,  .      .         .   ?  :Cool:

----------


## autobuh

...
 - .
   6%,     .
 ,        - ""      / .
 :      ,    "" ?
      ?

----------


## Rob Carlson7

/  ,     :      ...

----------


## .

> /  ,     :      ...


     .    ,      ( ), ,    .
     ( ),    ,

----------


## zak1c

> ...


                    30  --  ""  %

----------


## .

> 30  --  ""  %


       .

----------


## autobuh

> 30  --  ""  %


        ?
    ?        ?

----------

,   
    ,

----------


## zak1c

> .


      ,     ,         
 0 %     =)

----------


## zak1c

> ?
>     ?        ?


1.       ,    14 999 ,   
2.   --    ,           =)

----------


## .

> ,     ,


  ,      :Smilie:  
   -    .                 .  ,  ,    . 
     .
  ,    -        .      :Frown:     ?

----------


## zak1c

*.*,         10 
       10 
..      10

----------


## Alberto

,         ,          /   ,    .

----------


## zak1c

*Alberto*,

----------


## .

> 10


   .      .    ,       :Wink:

----------


## zak1c

*.*,       %

----------


## Taiska

, ,

----------


## .

*Taiska*,   ? )))

----------

> , ,


     ...    ..
    , .... 
1.    /   ,          ...        ,        ...      ,       500

----------


## autobuh

> 1.       ,    14 999 ,   
> 2.   --    ,           =)


    ,         1 .       !

----------


## autobuh

> , ,


  ,          ?
  -            ?

----------


## zak1c

> 1.    /   ,         ...       ,        ...      ,       500


1.   "/"  / -,       -
2.   --         0,075%  
3.   ,    300 /,

----------


## zak1c

> ,         1 .       !


     ?

----------


## zak1c

> ,          ?
>   -            ?


  ?

----------


## autobuh

> ?

----------


## autobuh

> ?


   -         "".   -            -  ,      .

----------


## zak1c

> 


 ,   2011       
    "8 800"  ,        /  
   ,     +     Electron +          +  ,     -      
       :  /  -> ( 0 )  Electron -> ( 10 ) ->    -> ( 0 )

----------


## zak1c

> -         "".   -            -  ,      .


,

----------


## .

*zak1c*,    ?      15 .      .  ?

----------


## zak1c

*.*,  ,       -

----------


## .

, , .     15 .

----------


## autobuh

> ,   2011


, ,         ((
 ,     500 .

----------


## zak1c

> , , .


 ,

----------


## zak1c

> , ,         ((
>  ,     500 .


 ...

   ,  -

----------


## nessik

> , :
>         (     )     VISA  ,      ?
>      6%,   .


   ,   600./ + 1%  .
           .           ,      ,     ?            ?                     ?

----------


## zak1c

> ,   600./ + 1%  .

----------


## .

> ?

----------


## nessik

,     ( ).    ,   ,   .      ,         .
_[censored]_

----------


## .

*nessik*,      .  ,

----------


## nessik

,  .

----------

?

----------


## nessik

.

----------


## nessik

:




> ?
>  . ()                      ,         .                 13%,     ,   .


  ?

----------


## .

13% .       .

----------


## autobuh

> : ...   ?


          ,       ?     -    ""    .

----------


## natako

7     ?

----------


## autobuh

> 7     ?


   .    ,   .
,             "" -    ,    .  ,      ,       ,     **  .

----------


## natako

> .    ,   .
> ,             "" -    ,    .  ,      ,       ,     **  .


*autobuh*,    ! -  ...

      ,    .     ,         -   ,      .       ? , ,     ,         ?

----------


## autobuh

> *autobuh*,    ! -  ...
>       ,    .     ,         -   ,      .       ? , ,     ,         ?


     "- " ))
      -      .    .    ,         ,   .    ,       .       ,       .      " ".   ,  ,      -       .

----------


## natako

*autobuh*,  )) , ,       / -  .
    ,         - ,     .

----------


## .

*autobuh*,         ,          .     - . 
      ,      
  .
        ,    ,        :Frown:       .

----------


## natako

*.*,    ) , ,    ))

----------


## autobuh

> *autobuh*      ,


      "" ?

----------


## .

?    ?  :Smilie: 
     .    -  ,  212-  .
    ,     ,        .      .        .

----------

.  6%.
 / -         1000  ,   20000  .
 , ,    -       .
,    ,     ,            ?

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## zak1c

> 1000


   ,

----------

-     ( ).           .

----------


## .

> -     ( )


           .

----------


## zak1c

> 


 ?




> .


+1

----------


## !

> ?


           ,        (     ).       1  (.  , .859, .1.2,   -115, .7, .5.2).

        .

----------


## .

> ?


? 



> .


  :Smilie:        ))

----------


## !

> ? 
>        ))


  .   " "     .      -  ,       ...

 ,  " "   ,        ( 40817 / 423),        ( 40802) -      .

   - "  ...      KLERK.RU          ?"

----------


## .

*!*,       ,                  :Wink:               ,           :Wink:       .  , -    ,       . 
 -      ,         .     . 
,     ,        .          ,      .
      .

----------


## !

> ,     ,        .          ,      .


   ",   ..."?         ? , ... _",        "_       .  ,      . ?

   -       ?         " "   ?

  ,       - " , ,     ,               ".




> .


,  .   .    ,  "",           ,        "   ".     ,   ?  (   )    .

     :
-  " " (  40802);
-  " " (  40817/423).

  ...      -    .
     .   -       .

----------


## .

> ?


     ?              :Wink:     .




> 


  :Smilie:      ,      .




> ,      .


 ,  ,      ,    .




> -       ?


     .      .     ,   ...     :Smilie: 




> "   ".


 ,   ""  .   .




> -       .


      .       ,   ,        .     .  -            . ,    .

----------


## .

> 


,     -        ?  :Smilie:

----------


## !

> ,     -        ?


     ,     .



> .


,       .    -    ,   .    -     ...



> ,  ,      ,    .


,  ,  . ,  ,     .     : "        "".       -        .       ,    ..."

 .      .           - ,   40802,    ,    ,    ( ) -    ,  -   ... ,   ...




> .      .


     .     ...




> ,   ""  .   .


,  . , -,    ,    " "  ,  ...




> .


 .    .     , , -?
      ...




> .


  (   " " 1994  ) 19 ,   ""    . 




> -            .


 ...      -    -, ?   ,      .   -  .




> ,   ,        .


    ,    .      - ,  ,   .      .         (         , ** ).

----------


## .

> ,     .


  ,   ,        .      ,     .




> ,


   ,     ? -  , ,      ?        




> "


  , ,            :Smilie:   .




> , -,    ,    " "  ,  ...


  -     .      ,           .     .  , -,   .




> -    -


     ,     ?  :Smilie: 




> ,    .


 ,    .     .

  ,      ,       , .       ""  . 




> 


         . ,   ,    ,     .

----------


## .

.        ,              .
  ,           .     ,     . ,  .

----------


## _50

40802  40817/423                         ,    ,  " ".

----------


## zak1c

*_50*,      40802 ?
      %

----------


## _50

> 


 ,     .   ? :Smilie:

----------


## zak1c

*_50*,       =)

----------


## shalunish

.  ,      ()  .     .   ,    .   -        .   .       - .  -.

----------


## zak1c

> -


 ?

----------

> ?


       .

----------


## zak1c

**,    ?

----------


## robocop

> .


_            (     )...
2.           
   ._

..  ,  .      .
  ,   ,         ,      . ..   ,   .   ,  .

----------

! , ,     ,     /  .   ,              ,      /  
.

----------


## .

> ,     ,     /  .


             ))

      ,       ,        .     . ..     .

----------

.        .     /.  /   ""  ,     ,      ,       ,   .            ,      /,   ,       .   ,  .

----------


## .

,    .
 ,    ,   ,  ,   .
   ,

----------

> /   ""  ,     ,   ...   ,  .


     19.06.2012  383-,  1.         .  " " (  24)       -  .      "" (  16).

,            .

----------

.

: ,  6%, -,   .,  100%     ,   .

1.   ,           ?
2.       6%,   \? (       ?)
4.       ? (           ).       ?
5.   \        4,    ?

.

----------

> .
> 
> : ,  6%, -,   .,  100%     ,   .
> 
> 1.   ,           ?
> 2.       6%,   \? (       ?)
> 4.       ? (           ).       ?
> 5.   \        4,    ?
> 
> .


  :Smilie: 
  :  \ ,    ,    ,      . \   . :     -   ()      ? ( -           ).           .

     ,    ,        -.

----------



----------

!       ,     ,       . :  ( )      ( 6%),       .  -                 (   /)  ,      /.        ,         ,        ( -     ).      ,  :

1.         13%   ,              ,          ?       ,     ,        /?

2.          ,    ,  5000 , ?    - ,   ..   ?

3.   ,      (  )  ,  7%  ,      -,       ..,        ,   ?     -  ,          ?

4.      ,   ,       ,             ?

    ,                :Frown:

----------


## .

.           .
     ,     .

----------

!!!!!!    !!!!  :Smilie: 

   2001 ()               . ,  2006 ,       ,   (       ,    2011 ),                 (     ,   ). ,   ,          :Wink:   , ,      ,     .   ,    !

*:*  - ,               ?  " ",          ?

----------


## .

> 2001 ()               .


       ,  - .         .     ,  __    /  .      .




> ?


      . ,   .

----------

:Smilie: 

    (  ),     --  , ,       :Smilie:  ?     ,       ?

     .     --  ,  ,  ,      .   , ,     --              ( 2001.),     (    ,   ).      ,   2001.       --    ,          . ,     .

----------


## .

> (  ),     --  , ,


       .  ,   .

----------

:  ,  , **    ,       () ,  .. 

  :   ,            ,        (        , ..   ).             ... ,     (     ,     ""),       .

  ,  :
1.   - ,            ?        ,     ?
2.  ,  ,         .    ,   ,      ?   . 

  .   ,      :Frown:

----------


## .

> 


,       (    )???   -.      ?  ,       .         (   ).       ,     . 




> - ,            ?


 .  ,    .   ,

----------

..,       !   ,        .

,         ,     ,       ,     .         (  ,       ),    () ,      --    ,    .    , ,       ( ,      -   ,       , , ,     --     ). ,       ,     ,         ,             .      .

       ,   ,     ,   3%  ,        .   !

----------


## .

?    -.        (   )    10 .        .   ,   .         .         ,  
       ,     .     .

----------

(   ),  .      ,    ,  .  ,            ,  ,  (    ,  ).    !

----------


## nessik

!

,  6%.            . ,       -  ""   .        ,  "".     ,            "",  "_        ,    _ ". 
     ?    ,   -  .         ?             -    .

----------


## zak1c

> ?


  ,

----------


## nessik

> ,

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .


             .           .




> 


   .          -   ,     ,    .

----------


## nessik

> ,  6%.            . ,       -  ""   .        ,  "".     ,            "",  "        ,     ".
>      ?    ,   -  .         ?             -    .


 /   ,    .      -        ?         ?    -      / ?

.

----------


## .

> ?


 
   ,

----------

(),  /     ,               /,      -  ,  ,     ?

----------


## .

> (),


.      ,    .




> 


  ,       ,    :Frown:

----------

!
Nessik,  ,      ?
    .

----------


## yula58

,          .     .

       ,      .     ,        .

----------


## .

> .


     .




> ,        .

----------


## yula58

[QUOTE=.;54549441]     .

----------


## .

,     /    .

----------

> , ,


     ! -         .
     -  .     !

----------


## .

,       :Smilie:

----------


## Vas'ka

> !
> Nessik,  ,      ?
>     .


 ,
Modulbank

----------


## alex7t

,

   6%  .
    . 
1)         (  ),      6%,  ,   13%  ?

2)  ,      . ,    1000 .. ,   1100 ..   1000 ..   ,     100 ..     6%      (..  1100 ..).  ,      100 ..?      .        ,        ,  ,    ,  18,25% .

3)       ?   1100 ..,      100 .. .. 6 ..   .

4)         18,25%  ,     ? ,      .    .

----------


## alex7t

- ?

----------

> ,     /    .


!     ?                 .

----------


## ZZZhanna

,       .

----------


## alex7t

#134 -  ?

----------


## .

.      .  ,   .

----------


## alex7t

,   ,      . ,     . 
:
1)  .        (  ),      6%,  ,  13%  ?

2)  ,      . ,   .  1000 .. ,   1100 ..   1000 ..   ,     100 ..     6%      (..  1100 ..).  ,      100 ..?      .        ,        ,  ,    ,  18,25% .

3)       ?   1100 ..,      100 .. .. 6 ..   .

----------

!   6%,    \,     . 
 :     \   . ,      ,         .      ,   ,  ,       ,   . 
 :           ?

----------


## .

> :           ?


 .  ,    .

----------

, ! 

           ( ,  ) .        ""  .   ""     "".   " " , ,  .  ?    -,    (invoice, agreement, ),        - ..   /     .  - " " (loan repayment) -      ,     ,           13%.

        ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

..           ?

----------

!    -        .  ,   ,      ,     (13%    6%).

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,


   , ,   ,   . 
 ,      ,    ,   -   ,    .       "    ,    "  "    ,  "?

----------

> , ,   ,   . 
>  ,      ,    ,   -   ,    .       "    ,    "  "    ,  "?


  ?    ?   ,     .    ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?    ?


     - ...

----------

> , ,   ,   . 
>  ,      ,    ,   -   ,    .       "    ,    "  "    ,  "?


  ,         .         .       .   115-    ,   ,      ,  ,  ,         .

----------

> ,     .    ?


2  :       ?    ,     .

----------


## svet-alex

,         ,          ?

----------


## .



----------


## biobocha

> ,    .
>  ,    ,   ,  ,   .
>    ,


 ,     " "             ?  "   ..."  "   ..."    ?       -    ,      ""  :Smilie:

----------


## .

.

----------


## biobocha



----------


## .

.     :Frown:

----------


## biobocha

.      ,       ,  ""         ...   )
 :Smilie:

----------


## autobuh

> ,     ,         .  0 %     =)


    5 .
         : 1%      200 . (((

----------


## autobuh

> ,        .


    -    .     2-3   ,     20000 .
       -    " ".   .        .

----------


## .

.

----------


## autobuh

> .


        , ,  : "        16" ?

----------


## autobuh

?

----------

?

----------


## autobuh

> ?


 " " )))
 ,   ,  - ,  ,    -     .

----------

-    .

 ?

----------

,  

 = 

  ,

----------


## autobuh

: ,         ,      20-   . :  /,   ,    . , ,         , ..       .

----------

> : ,         ,


       ,

----------


## autobuh

> ,


  ,     13% .

----------

> ,     13% .


  ?

  ,

----------


## .

> ,         ,      20-   .


   .       ? 



> , ,         ,


    . 
    ,      .    .

----------


## robocop

> ,     13% .


     1-   (  ).   . .  ,             . , ,   , ..        ,        .     . ,  .     ,    -  (   :Smilie:  )  .  .

----------

,   .

  . -  ,    /    .

----------

,        ,    ,               .        Visa .       -  -    ,    ,    ,      ,    . 
   ,       ,  , ,      ?

----------

?

----------

, ,  ,   ...   ,        .    ,   ,  .

----------

?   MOMENTUM   .    .

----------

.          .   .      ...

----------

